# EA Games can kiss my ass



## KenM (Jun 8, 2005)

I just read on PlanetBattlefield that the upcoming BF2 demo will be a Gamespot excluisive for awhile. This means if you want it first, you have to pay to get it. Why did EA do this? This is the biggest shooter of the year, EA has hyped it up and now make it exclisive so close before the game is out.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 8, 2005)

EA has shown some profit issues and I think this is a move to boost share value.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 8, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> I just read on PlanetBattlefield that the upcoming BF2 demo will be a Gamespot excluisive for awhile. This means if you want it first, you have to pay to get it. Why did EA do this? This is the biggest shooter of the year, EA has hyped it up and now make it exclisive so close before the game is out.




*sigh*...As much I loved Gamespy, paying for a demo, is not my CUP of tea.

Would you prefer two or three sugar lumps KenM?


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 8, 2005)

A lot of big companies are releasing Gamespy exclusive stuff these days. It's the current business climate. I may not like it but whatever. If it helps increase the profit these companies are making and in turn allows them to make more and better games, I'll live with it.


----------



## Nylanfs (Jun 8, 2005)

But what about Spore!?!?!

http://spore.ea.com


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 8, 2005)

EA ticked me off for a different reason.  Their deal with the NFL and the Player's Union to make the Madden series the only official NFL game screwed up the works for other sports games as well.  EA's MVP baseball games are the best on the market (IMO), but since EA didn't the exclusive deal for baseball I may not get a new baseball game next year (since EA is the only company that puts out an arcade-style baseball game for the PC).  It's not so big of a deal next year or maybe even the year after thanks to the 20 year dynasty mode.  However, there will come a day when I'll want to play with the new rookies that aren't part of the game that I have.  Not to mention playing with the newest graphics and more immersive gameplay and features that seems to come out every couple of years.

So yeah, EA can kiss my backside as well.

Kane


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> EA ticked me off for a different reason.




Yeah I'm not to thrilled with the football deals also, they have deals with the NFL and NCAA, but I don't hold Sega (I think it was them) responsible for grabbing MLB while they could.  

So EA is probably trying to make some money on the demo to pay the NFL…


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 8, 2005)

I think 989 got the baseball deal.  I don't blame them.  They're just playing the game that EA created, but they don't make very good baseball games.  

Kane


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I think 989 got the baseball deal.  I don't blame them.  They're just playing the game that EA created, but they don't make very good baseball games.




Ugh...  I cannot even figure out who 989 is still in business yet alone grabbing exclusive rights...  There games suck.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ugh...  I cannot even figure out who 989 is still in business yet alone grabbing exclusive rights...  There games suck.



 I agree.  Hence why I'm upset.  Acclaim makes a pretty good baseball game, and I would have been happy with them getting it except for not making PC games.

Kane


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I agree.  Hence why I'm upset.  Acclaim makes a pretty good baseball game, and I would have been happy with them getting it except for not making PC games.




Well at least its not 989 Sports with the rights.  Its the 2K people, which I thought was Sega, its take-two. New Link


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 8, 2005)

That's right.  I wasn't sure about 989.  I'm still not overly impressed with Take 2.  The one baseball game of their's I played, I sold shortly after.  The way the players were programmed to field foul balls or cut off throws was as if they had no idea how to play fundamental baseball.  Maybe it's gotten better...

Kane


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 8, 2005)

"2020 Baseball" for SNES was one of the best baseball game ever.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 8, 2005)

If that's your thing, it was pretty good.  I'm more of a simulationist baseball game player.  I still like the arcade style of play (ie batting and fielding myself), but I like there to be realistic stats, physics, and animations that makes for a more immersive experience.  That said, in spite of all of that Baseball Stars on the NES is one of my all-time favorite baseball games...Right behind MVP 2005.

Kane


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 8, 2005)

Nylanfs said:
			
		

> But what about Spore!?!?!
> 
> http://spore.ea.com



That's pretty cool, actually.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2005)

> Their deal with the NFL and the Player's Union to make the Madden series the only official NFL game screwed up the works for other sports games as well.




Well the NFL could have said no.  Why blame EA?  They are just making the best decisions that are best for their company.  Of course there was money involved but I'm sure the NFL was fully aware of what they were doing.  You make it sound like they ripped off the NFL or something.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 8, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Well the NFL could have said no.  Why blame EA?  They are just making the best decisions that are best for their company.  Of course there was money involved but I'm sure the NFL was fully aware of what they were doing.  You make it sound like they ripped off the NFL or something.



 Uh, no.  The NFL didn't get ripped, the fans of other game franchises got screwed.  Don't like Madden, but want new players and stats?  Tough.  You're out of luck.  The same goes for baseball and basketball games now too.  The various league administrators share some of the blame, but EA was the one that came up with the deal.  The leagues make money if there's one game or fifty different ones floating around, but the game companies stand to gain a lot by being the only "official" game for that sport.  

Kane


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2005)

> EA was the one that came up with the deal




You make that sound like it's a bad thing.  What's the worst that could have happened to EA in this case?  That the NFL says no?  It just makes smart business sense for EA.  Period.  They didn't force anyone to do anything.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> more of a simulationist baseball game player.




I've spent more time in front of the Computer playing Baseball Mogul.  It’s a stat fest, which is a good thing since its basically league stats, standings, and box scores.

Anyhow, I have one league that I have done over 30 seasons...  and if any of it is true, ARod* is going to be sure fire pick the first time up for the Hall of Fame...  Hell they might even vote him in while he's still playing! 

* Never played for the team I was watching so my unbias nature never came into play.  After his contract with the Ranger was up he signed a deal to play in Colorado.  



			
				Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> That said, in spite of all of that Baseball Stars on the NES is one of my all-time favorite baseball games.




Oh yes I still play it today...  I don't really know what it is about that game, its just immensely fun.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> You make that sound like it's a bad thing.  What's the worst that could have happened to EA in this case?  That the NFL says no?  It just makes smart business sense for EA.  Period.  They didn't force anyone to do anything.




Right but as a fan of 2K series of games I can tell you that its a shame they had a better product last year and where selling it for 20 bucks.  

EA couldn't keep up with them game play last year, and have been sliding down hill for the last few, that they did a very smart move.  Now the 2k series can't be made anymore.

Who losses?  Us, as in the players of video games, cause I bet you next year madden isn't going to be 39.99...  To be happy I hope its just 49.99


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 8, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> You make that sound like it's a bad thing.  What's the worst that could have happened to EA in this case?  That the NFL says no?  It just makes smart business sense for EA.  Period.  They didn't force anyone to do anything.



 You're missing the point.  The point is that we went from a choice of games to a choice of whether or not buy the sole official game coming out for each sport.  I know that it's good business sense for EA.  Nowhere did I say it wasn't.  What I have said is that it's bad for the fans.  This deal stands to make EA a ton of money, great, good for them, but I can still be pissed because there aren't the array of choices that there were before.  (At least on the console seeing as how the MVP series was the only non-stat sim baseball game for the PC.)  This deal was greed pure and simple.  Good business, sure, but greedy nontheless.

Kane


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 8, 2005)

Shatterstone:  I've thought about trying Mogul, but I think I would miss the arcade-style play too much.  I like taking control of Puljos at the plate, A Rod on the basepaths, Ichiro in the field, and Clemens on the mound too much!

You know Baseball Stars still draws a $20 + pricetag in many second-hand video game stores?  It was hard to find back when it first came out and finding a working copy (many copies wouldn't properly save data due to faulty batteries) is a rare find indeed.  Baseball Stars 2 is even better, BTW.

Kane


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Shatterstone:  I've thought about trying Mogul, but I think I would miss the arcade-style play too much.  I like taking control of Puljos at the plate, A Rod on the basepaths, Ichiro in the field, and Clemens on the mound too much!




Aye, it is different but you can get through a whole game by pressing F9.  



			
				Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> You know Baseball Stars still draws a $20 + pricetag in many second-hand video game stores?  It was hard to find back when it first came out and finding a working copy (many copies would properly save data due to faulty batteries) is a rare find indeed.  Baseball Stars 2 is even better, BTW.



Yeah I have Baseball Stars, my Nintendo blinks too much and flashes the cartridge though, and I've heard good things about BS2 but never played it.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I have Baseball Stars, my Nintendo blinks too much and flashes the cartridge though, and I've heard good things about BS2 but never played it.




Good luck in finding it.  I never found a copy for sale.  The only way I've ever got to play it was on a ROM.

Kane


----------



## KenM (Jun 8, 2005)

I heard EA made a big stink when some other company got the MLB deal from them. I used to love EA when they were making Sega Genesis games, and a newer company. Now they are one of the big companies that does not care about the little guy anymore.  EA also has exclive NASCAR rights for awhile, since Paprus could not afford the NASCAR rights anymore, and they made a better NASCAR game, they were so good the drivers would use them to practice on.
Part of the reason I'm a little PO'ed about this is I'm really looking forward BF2. I wanted to play the demo ASAP. So I bite the bullet and got a Fileplanet account so I would not have to wait like 5 hours to download the thing. Now I hear it will be a Gamespot exclisive for awhile.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> I heard EA made a big stink when some other company got the MLB deal from them.




That wouldn't surprise me to be honest...



			
				KenM said:
			
		

> I used to love EA when they were making Sega Genesis games, and a newer company. Now they are one of the big companies that does not care about the little guy anymore.




I agree, I couldn't have said it better myself.  I will say right now thought I will be there for their Madden and NCAA games... I just love being able to play with the same people from college to the pros. 



			
				KenM said:
			
		

> EA also has exclive NASCAR rights for awhile, since Paprus could not afford the NASCAR rights anymore, and they made a better NASCAR game, they were so good the drivers would use them to practice on.




Very true... Paprus game was mind boggleing even back in 94-95 when the first one came out...  I had to drive all over town to find the floppy version cause my CD-ROM was only a 1x at the time and it needed the speedy new 2x drives. (oh those where the days!  )



			
				KenM said:
			
		

> Part of the reason I'm a little PO'ed about this is I'm really looking forward BF2. I wanted to play the demo ASAP. So I bite the bullet and got a Fileplanet account so I would not have to wait like 5 hours to download the thing. Now I hear it will be a Gamespot exclisive for awhile.




That does suck...  It’s a demo I'm not sure why they would do this...  Except that I bet they are paying a ten figures for it over the course of their contract with the NFL.

It just seems so wrong to do that with a demo.  (Oh and sorry for jacking your thread earlier.)


----------



## Agamon (Jun 9, 2005)

NHL 2005 was a big steaming pile of doo.  So EA can also kiss...wait, I like Sims 2.  And Spore looks cool, too.  Maybe EA's not so bad.  Or maybe it's just Wil Wright that's cool...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 9, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> A lot of big companies are releasing Gamespy exclusive stuff these days. It's the current business climate. I may not like it but whatever. If it helps increase the profit these companies are making and in turn allows them to make more and better games, I'll live with it.



The current business climate being that videogames are doing better than movies, which are having record ticket sales?

This is asshattery on EA's part, plain and simple.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 9, 2005)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> The current business climate being that videogames are doing better than movies, which are having record ticket sales?
> 
> This is asshattery on EA's part, plain and simple.





Or perhaps it is just marketing. Driving the demand up?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Or perhaps it is just marketing. Driving the demand up?



Sorry I lost you...  Are you talking about making people pay for the demos?


----------



## Jondor_Battlehammer (Jun 9, 2005)

They canned MPBT3025. EA sucks.


----------



## dontpunkme (Jun 9, 2005)

i second the motion that all-time greatest baseball game is Baseball Stars for NES.  If I had to pick a second it would have been Roger Clemens MVP baseball for SNES.


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 9, 2005)

I am fairly sure that torrents of the BF2 demo will be available within a few hours of its release. 

I don't believe in using p2p to copy games, and if the demo rocks even 1/2 as much as I hope, yeah, I'll be paying for the game soon after release. But for a demo, yeah, EA can kiss my ass.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry I lost you...  Are you talking about making people pay for the demos?




I was just talking about making the demo exclusive. I don't know. I didn't say it was necessarily a SMART marketing decision. But I also don't feel game companies owe me a demo at all.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 9, 2005)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> I am fairly sure that torrents of the BF2 demo will be available within a few hours of its release.
> 
> I don't believe in using p2p to copy games, and if the demo rocks even 1/2 as much as I hope, yeah, I'll be paying for the game soon after release. But for a demo, yeah, EA can kiss my ass.



I agree.  
It'll be on all the major filesharers and bittorrents within minutes of release (if not before)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> I was just talking about making the demo exclusive. I don't know. I didn't say it was necessarily a SMART marketing decision. But I also don't feel game companies owe me a demo at all.




Gotcha, and yeah I can understand that opinion.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Gotcha, and yeah I can understand that opinion.




On the other hand...I do have a fileplanet account that I got mainly to download Red vs Blue episodes but have since used it to download all sorts of things. So maybe that's why exclusive demos don't bother me. Of course, then again I rarely play PC demos so who really knows?


----------



## Welverin (Jun 9, 2005)

You're all just a bunch of Johnny-come-lately's, I've been hating EA, the bastards, for well over five years now, every since they ran the Ultima series into the ground and killed it along with the Wing Commander series.



			
				Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> but EA was the one that came up with the deal.




Actually I recall reading that it was the NFL that went out looking for someone to sign an exclusive deal and it was just EA that stepped up and did it.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 9, 2005)

Really?  That's interesting.  I had always heard it the opposite way.  That changes things then.  I still hate the idea of exclusive contracts on sports games.  

Kane


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> That changes things then.




No there's still plenty of reasons to hate EA...


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No there's still plenty of reasons to hate EA...



 It changes the primary reason for me to despise EA.  I don't play enough EA games beyond their sports line, so I don't have much of a vested interest in the company.

Kane


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> It changes the primary reason for me to despise EA.  I don't play enough EA games beyond their sports line, so I don't have much of a vested interest in the company.




Anyone want to vote to expel Kanegrundar from are thread of hate and discontent?  [J/K]

In all seriousness where in KCMO are you?  I’m original from there.  I grew up not to far from World’s of Fun.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyone want to vote to expel Kanegrundar from are thread of hate and discontent?  [J/K]
> 
> In all seriousness where in KCMO are you?  I’m original from there.  I grew up not to far from World’s of Fun.



 I live in Independence near Nolad Road.  I'm looking to move to the Grain Valley/Oak Grove area, though.

Kane


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I live in Independence near Nolad Road.  I'm looking to move to the Grain Valley/Oak Grove area, though.




Cool, can't wait till I'm back in the area.   (August for good.)


----------



## KenM (Jun 9, 2005)

Turns out the BF2 demo will be only avaible from Gamespot, but anyone can get it. You don't have to be a member. http://gamespot.com/news/2005/06/09/news_6127191.html


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> Turns out the BF2 demo will be only avaible from Gamespot, but anyone can get it. You don't have to be a member. http://gamespot.com/news/2005/06/09/news_6127191.html




I feel very alone in my hatred now...


----------



## KenM (Jun 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I feel very alone in my hatred now...




  I still hate EA.they need to be more forthcoming with info.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> I still hate EA.they need to be more forthcoming with info.




Yes!  Let the hate live on!


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 10, 2005)

I just checked out the Gamespot premium plan though and the annual deal looks pretty sweet actually. Only $30 and you get 10% off all purchases at EBgames.com


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> I just checked out the Gamespot premium plan though and the annual deal looks pretty sweet actually. Only $30 and you get 10% off all purchases at EBgames.com




Wow, that not to bad at all...  You would need to spend 300 bucks in a year to break even but that not that hard to do.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, that not to bad at all...  You would need to spend 300 bucks in a year to break even but that not that hard to do.




Assuming you buy that much.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Assuming you buy that much.




Well you would still have the gamespy account also...  and it is only 6 brand new games...  which is alot but not at the same time.  (but I've had a job for my hobbies since I was 16, now 28, so I guess I'm spoiled.)


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 10, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Assuming you buy that much.




At one time, I could and did buy that much easily.  Now that I'm playing WoW more than anything else, I don't buy that many games at all.  In fact GTA San Andreas and MVP 2005 are the first two games I've bought since WoW.

Kane


----------



## Jupp (Jun 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No there's still plenty of reasons to hate EA...




Like:

- The Sims
- Buying Janes, then closing it and thus ending one of the best sim game developers
- Buying Origin, then closing it and kickin out Richard Garriot
- For creating some of the worst movie franchise games ever
- For buying Bullfrog, then closing it

the list could go on and on 

EA has the habit of buying independent devs only to assimilate their staff into EA. Some time later the company just vanishes.


----------



## Boss (Jun 10, 2005)

According to the EA site and planetbattlefield, the demo is there, but the link is not working.  Guess it is being overloaded right now (350+ MB Multiplayer only demo)


----------



## Vigilance (Jun 10, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Uh, no.  The NFL didn't get ripped, the fans of other game franchises got screwed.  Don't like Madden, but want new players and stats?  Tough.




Fortunately, Madden is pretty much stat of the art football imo.

I do consider less choice a bad thing though, I realize not everyone buys the new Madden game every year like me 

Chuck


----------



## KenM (Jun 10, 2005)

The BF2 demo is 546 MB. Right now its a gamespot exclisive, so everyone that wants it has to go there and ooverload the servers. Smart move EA. The biggest shooter of the year. I still hate EA. I have been downloading for over 2 hours and only 42% done.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 11, 2005)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> Fortunately, Madden is pretty much stat of the art football imo.
> 
> I do consider less choice a bad thing though, I realize not everyone buys the new Madden game every year like me
> 
> Chuck




Except this past year when 2k5 killed it in almost every category.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 11, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> The BF2 demo is 546 MB. Right now its a gamespot exclisive, so everyone that wants it has to go there and ooverload the servers. Smart move EA. The biggest shooter of the year. I still hate EA. I have been downloading for over 2 hours and only 42% done.




Demand baby. It gets people talking. Adds an air of "status" to getting the demo. Again, not saying it's smart, but I can see their reasoning. Or maybe GameSpot is just making it worth their while.


----------



## KenM (Jun 11, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Demand baby. It gets people talking. Adds an air of "status" to getting the demo. Again, not saying it's smart, but I can see their reasoning. Or maybe GameSpot is just making it worth their while.




  It won't be worth they're while if they can't handle the load, and they can't. I'm getting 28 kb/sec download on broadband. Its taking me over 4 hours to download it. I am making it my personal mission to tell everyone i know not to use gamespot for anything becuase "they did not see what a demand the biggest shooter of the year" would be. Total BS.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 11, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> It won't be worth they're while if they can't handle the load, and they can't. I'm getting 28 kb/sec download on broadband. Its taking me over 4 hours to download it. I am making it my personal mission to tell everyone i know not to use gamespot for anything becuase "they did not see what a demand the biggest shooter of the year" would be. Total BS.




And I'm saying it's just a video game. EA knows it will still sell like hot cakes. They can do whatever they want with the demo.


----------



## KenM (Jun 11, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> And I'm saying it's just a video game. EA knows it will still sell like hot cakes. They can do whatever they want with the demo.




  I was not talking about EA, I was talking about gamespot. They knew in advance that demand was sky high for this demo, but when it was time for them to have the servers in good order so people can download the demo at a decent rate they blew it and give the standard answer of "we did not think the demand would be so high". They knew that having it as an exlclisive would flood they're servers.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 11, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> Total BS.




Now, now, leave me out of this.  



			
				Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Except this past year when 2k5 killed it in almost every category.



Indeed, unfortunately the only game that allows you to play from college to the pros is EA’s games.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 11, 2005)

On another note I can't even get the demo to download yet, so feel lucky. Oh well, time to go play the FEAR demo. Or AO for free. Or whatever.


----------



## KenM (Jun 11, 2005)

http://www.fileplanet.com/154385/download/Battlefield-2-Demo


 Its finally on Fileplanet. Gamespot can't handle the load. I'm almost done downloadign it from Fileplanet, it took about 18 minutes. At the time I started the Fileplanet download, I only had 65% of the gamespot download done, and over 2 hour wait there.


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 11, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> http://www.fileplanet.com/154385/download/Battlefield-2-Demo
> 
> 
> Its finally on Fileplanet. Gamespot can't handle the load. I'm almost done downloadign it from Fileplanet, it took about 18 minutes. At the time I started the Fileplanet download, I only had 65% of the gamespot download done, and over 2 hour wait there.



I'm getting 15KB/s from one of the EA links; GameSpot and Download.com are saturated and the torrent I tried maxxed out at around 2KiB/s (upload was 10x down). Looks like an overnight deal, which is fine, I guess; I don't want it enough to pay.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 11, 2005)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> Fortunately, Madden is pretty much stat of the art football imo.
> 
> I do consider less choice a bad thing though, I realize not everyone buys the new Madden game every year like me
> 
> Chuck



 I agree totally.  Madden is the alpha and omega of video game football.  That's why I'm pissed.  Take 2 sucks at baseball games compared to EA's MVP franchise, but I won't get any more MVP games until Take 2's lisence expires.  This whole exclusive deal is just fouling up the works.  

At least I can play a 20 season dynasty with MVP 2005.  That ought to slake my baseball hunger for quite a while.

Kane


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 11, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> The BF2 demo is 546 MB. Right now its a gamespot exclisive, so everyone that wants it has to go there and ooverload the servers. Smart move EA. The biggest shooter of the year. I still hate EA. I have been downloading for over 2 hours and only 42% done.



 No offense, but it sounds a little hollow when you chant "I hate EA" over and over again, and then talk about how you're halfway through downloading one of their games. 

If you really hated EA, you think that you'd put your money where your mouth is and not buy or play their games.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 11, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> If you really hated EA, you think that you'd put your money where your mouth is and not buy or play their games.




Or buy it used from someone who's already paid for it.


----------



## The_lurkeR (Jun 11, 2005)

For those still interested, the demo can be found on many download sites now, like FileShack, and through p2p like bit-torrent.

I've been playing it a bit, it's nice. Sort of like a polished Desert Combat... nothing really special though.


----------



## KenM (Jun 15, 2005)

Ok, another EA gripe. How come the EA messageboards are so fricking slow? Its not like everyone has a custom sig and avatar to load every page. It is just a basic text message board with text sigs. But when a message board page like that take 5 minutes to load with a broadband connection, something is not right. You would think that since EA is a software company, they would want they're own message boards and sites to run good, but I guess they do not care. If they can't run they're one site good, then how does that refect on them as a software comapny?


----------



## KenM (Jun 15, 2005)

EA banned servers that hacked the time limit in the demo. They no longer show up on the sever list. EA said it violated the EULA. I don't understand why. A 12 minute time limit sucks. as soon as you get your rythem, the round ends. I want to play a game on my computer my way, not by some comapny that thinks they are God.


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 16, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> EA banned servers that hacked the time limit in the demo. They no longer show up on the sever list. EA said it violated the EULA. I don't understand why. A 12 minute time limit sucks. as soon as you get your rythem, the round ends. I want to play a game on my computer my way, not by some comapny that thinks they are God.



I made a longer comment on this in the other BF2 thread, but suffice it to say that EA is making a serious bid to pass Atari/Infogrammes as my most-despised publisher.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 16, 2005)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> I made a longer comment on this in the other BF2 thread, but suffice it to say that EA is making a serious bid to pass Atari/Infogrammes as my most-despised publisher.




I thought they already were.

Either way, they don't have far to go.


----------



## The_lurkeR (Jun 16, 2005)

AH I was wondering why I couldn't find any NTL servers last night.
Those bastards!

Honestly, how is removing the time limit going to really hurt them?
That's just really lame


----------

